
Show HN: Write.as – anonymous / pseudonymous blogging - thebaer
https://write.as
======
achikin
Looks a lot like [http://telegra.ph](http://telegra.ph)

~~~
thebaer
Yeah, we've been working on this for a while, and figured we'd throw it out
there after hearing that news :)

A few things that are different: you can see your list of past posts, we store
everything in localStorage in the browser, we have Android, iOS, and command-
line apps [1], and you can put together a full pseudonymous blog on the web
(coming to other clients soon).

Edit: we also run a Tor hidden service [2], which the Android app works with.

[1]: [https://write.as/apps](https://write.as/apps)

[2]: [http://writeas7pm7rcdqg.onion/](http://writeas7pm7rcdqg.onion/)

